# Audacity "Config is invalid"



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 20, 2015)

Trying to update audio/audacity from ports. Pauses with the error:


> You must select one and only one option from the SAMPLERATED single
> Config is invalid. Re-edit? [Y/n]



Doesn't matter whether say yes or no. You get the list of options of which SAMPLERATED is one but selecting it only gets you the same error.

Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 20, 2015)

If I select it, it compiles fine.
As temporary solution, comment out in the Makefile


```
#OPTIONS_SINGLE=  SAMPLERATED
#OPTIONS_SINGLE_SAMPLERATED=  SAMPLERATE #SOXR
```

It did not ask, if you comment out only the second one.


----------



## protocelt (Apr 20, 2015)

I ran into this as well earlier while updating ports on one of my machines with ports-mgmt/portmaster. I removed the selected options I had in the port with `make rmconfig` to return it to the default options, deleted the installed port with `pkg delete -f audacity`, and finally manually installed the port again. It installed without issues. I don't know what the problem was but I suspect it's portmaster related.


----------

